# Gynae at American Hospital



## Expat mom (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I'm truly hoping someone can help me ASAP.. I need an English speaking gynaecologist at the American hospital in Heliopolis. Any recommendations?
Thank you


----------

